# If you get a chance



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey everyone.

If you get a chance

Car Audio and Electronics - Your Car Stereo Experts since 1988

Click on 2 of the scrolling top. Check out my car.

Thanks


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

THAT'S AWESOME!!!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

WOW!  That ROCKS!
Congrats! You must be proud :laugh:

-Todd


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

#3, right? The white Maxima?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

It is 3 now.

Yep the white max



TREETOP said:


> #3, right? The white Maxima?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Congrats man, cheers! I'll drink one for you!


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

That's just plain cool... :bowdown:

I posted a note for you and a shamelss plug for our team on the CA&E site...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Don't see it but I'll search around/


----------



## Jopop (Jun 23, 2008)

It's #5 now, looks amazing


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm late to the party. Can I still see your ride?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

SQ 2007 Nissan Maxima - Daily Drivers - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

You should be very proud. NICE!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am very proud to be a part of multiple teams that helped me get to this point. But one thing I always kept in my mind, this has always been about the love of sound for me. I have to tell Team TCA, Team Diyma, and Diyma thanks for helping me with my love. 

Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## Mr. Steney (May 12, 2010)

I saw that the other day. Nice work. That's the way I like 'em, clean and precise! No gaudy BS. Can you do my Grand Cherokee next?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

TC Audio can hook you up.



Mr. Steney said:


> I saw that the other day. Nice work. That's the way I like 'em, clean and precise! No gaudy BS. Can you do my Grand Cherokee next?


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Just saw your vid. on youtube WOW is all I can say. BTW how do you like the d9 subs thinking of getting a set?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

They cut out part of it. At the start when I introduce myself and what team I am on, they cut out the part were I said I was a member of Team DIYMobile Audio.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

8675309 said:


> They cut out part of it. At the start when I introduce myself and what team I am on, they cut out the part were I said I was a member of Team DIYMobile Audio.



Damn we're only 5 months old and already getting shafted! What's up wit dat?! Who did the editing, CA&E?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice install! Any pics of the pillar speakers w/o the grill cloth? 

oh BTW, that Camaro makes me hot and horny


----------

